# A very special happy first birthday to my babies! (pic heavy)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Warning, text and pic heavy!


I’m so happy, my two megacolon babies have made it to their first birthday!!! I’m so proud of them, they’ve done so great during this year. I’ve had a few serious scares, especially with Charlie, where I was convinced I’d have to make that final dreaded trip to the vet or convinced that he was just a few hours from death, but they’ve all had turn arounds and I’m so grateful for their brave spirits and their joy to be alive. Charlie and Mouse are very inspiring and wonderful little babies. Here’s to hoping they can celebrate their 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] birthday next year!


On July 11[SUP]th[/SUP], I adopted the tennis ball shaped Bijou who gave birth to 11 babies on the 17[SUP]th[/SUP] of July a little after 8:00am. One was already deceased at birth. Two were very tiny and deformed and were discussed quite a bit on the forum after posting pictures. We were trying to figure out what could have went wrong. These two little guys (affectionately referred to as the “potato babies” and who I called the girl Kickstand and the boy Lieutenant Dan. The poor things were missing most of their legs and the limbs that weren't missing were very small and deformed. Here is the original thread: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?89473-Bijou-is-having-her-babies-HELP-deformities-in-babies ) didn’t make it longer than 3 days old. But we were left with 4 boys (Charlie, Berki, Manson, and Bowie) and 4 girls (Mouse, Aoife, Lacey and Lucy). I kept Charlie and Mouse due to their condition, and also kept Berki and Aoife. I got my two boys fixed so Charlie and Mouse could live together and share the special food that they otherwise would have to be separated from the others to eat. It’s worked out great though, as Charlie and Mouse get along wonderfully and are probably the best friends out of my group of 5. They’ve never fought or had arguments like the others have with each other. Berki lives with his mother Bijou and sister Aoife, and the two cages are kept right next to each other. They are allowed to free range together every night and the occasional morning, and sometimes will share a single cage for a day where they all get to enjoy the two MC baby’s special food. Lacey and Lucy were adopted by a wonderful girl who had never had rats, but had done a lot of research on their care and has been a great first time rat mom. Manson and Bowie were adopted by a forum member here, and joined a small mischief that she already had and they seem to be doing great as well! I couldn’t’ be happier with the two homes I found for the 4 babies. I just wish I had the funds to have kept the whole litter! They were all sweeties who I miss, but I’m very happy for them.  


Thanks to the experience and knowledge of the members on this forum who alerted me due to Bijou's distinct markings and odd-eye color, I learned what “High White” genetics are, and the possibility of Megacolon. I was devastated when I found this out, and even more devastated that two of Bijou’s babies had early onset Megacolon when they started eating solid foods right before they were two weeks old. I had done a lot of research, as much as I could find, and emailed a couple people who are highly regarded in the rat community for advice. Luckily, with what I learned and with the baby’s patience and trust, I’ve been able to perform the treatments and give the medications and special food that has helped them to thrive despite their condition. Their lives are a little different from a “normal” rat, but they seem to be very happy and doing quite well. I couldn’t be prouder of my special two babies for reaching this huge milestone!!!


Today they will be spoiled with lots of tasty treats, a new bed, and a lot of free-range time! Happy first birthday my wonderful little darlings! You all bring me so much joy and always lift my spirits with your silly antics, affection, and sheer cuteness! You all find ways to make me laugh every day and always impress me with your intelligence and intuition. <3


Now here’s all my pictures as I relive the last year with my wonderful little family of fuzz-butts! (click for larger images)

*Little miss tennis ball, the night before she had her babies.*


















*Babies!*


















*Boys left, girls right. Patterns showing!*










*Fur coming in!*


































*Two weeks old*


















*Cutest little morsels of fluff!*


























*Growing up

*

























*Full grown*


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

*And finally, everyone at one year old!!*











































*In the travel cage all together*










*And my sweet momrat, Bijou!*


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

(I may add more pics later on, I'm so excited for them and I love talking about my ratties!)


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! Happy birthday, they're all handsome and charming!! And I love the odd eyes! Looking forward to more photos!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats to mouse and Charlie. I followed their story since they were born. You have done an amazing job caring for them. They are lucky to have you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe it's been a year for the MC babies already! Time really does fly. Happy Birthday to them all! =P


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wowwww! your rats are so beautiful, I love the opposite eye colours  cute cute cute!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg wow I also followed the MC babies thread and its so amazing that they're a year old already! Congrats and Happy Birthday ratties  They have such an amazing life with you.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

happy birthday


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I'm so happy for them!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday! What cutie pies. <3


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Jumping in a little late here .....


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!

A *HUGE ​congratulations to you for nursing them along so well!!!!*


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Just saw this. Happy birthday babies Raising a litter is the most wonderful thing in the world isn't it?


----------

